

Live Webcast of CERN Seminar on Higgs Boson ( begins at 9 am CEST ) - pagejim
http://webcast.web.cern.ch/webcast 

======
adamtulinius
(the stream is already up, but nothing is supposed to happen before 9 am CEST)

